# Can the Comets win against the Sparks (6/21/06)?



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

What say???


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yea, if somebody other than Tina and Sheryl decides to have a big game..(Dominique & Michelle..maybe even Roneeka if she gets the proper playing time.)


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Would you say that Roneeka's playing time is linked to Swoope's health and ability to play?

Now that Dixon is in the mix, Canty is being moved over to the three to cover...so eventhough Hodges showed she can play and score the ball...she sits.

I always like to see her on the floor against her twin sister!!!

Totally agree that scoring has to come from Snow and Canty. Hope Dixon kicks some GNP booty, too.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

WSure I think we can win. When we're playing at our best, the Comets are unstoppable. That been said, hopefully the Comets play at their absolute best tonight.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Lisa Leslie better not have another monster game..she's been pretty hot lately.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

LLL is playing like she is 25 years old again...totally dominating, and can take it outside and shoot, too. She is playing like a woman possessed...not obsessed, just determined.

If Tina can manage to score 12+ points, the Comets will have an easier time of it. But, these games are total wars...just like when they play in Houston.

I just went back and checked some stats, and Houston has only won 2 of the last 6 outings against LA. So, the Comets need to make a statement with this game.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Just when I thought L. Leslie was on the decline..I sure hope Tina goes into scoring mode. :gopray: Hopefully Michelle wont get into foul trouble this game..if so, our chances of winning this one will drop tremendously.

damn, it doesnt help that the game is in LA..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

1st we lose to the Shock 55-75..then we lose to the Sparks 55-75.
Whats wrong??

lol @ 4ever, you said that Tina needed more than 12pts..well she answered that with 13pts..damn.

And whats wrong with the FGA??? Are we too scared to shoot the damn ball??
Im not hating on Ms. Dawn Staley but damn, maybe she could come off the bench from now on cause she really hasnt been "useful" when it comes to the wins. She had 3 AST and 2 REB. 0pts with 0-0 FGA.


Just poor shooting throughout the whole team
Makes me feel nervous for the upcoming Charlotte game.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Charolette is a winable game, if Tammy Sutton-Brown is not at full speed. I need to check on that.

The Sting have point guard problems, so hopefully that will balance out, and I have to think that Dawn will be ready to play her former team...just to take a whack at the GM, Lacey.

The Comets need to get back to what they do...play solid defense, crash the boards, and score the ball.

I actually think that Charolette might be a good warm up game for Sunday's game against Seattle. The Comets need to win both...especially at home. But they need to beat Seattle to hold on to their position in the rankings.

SASS plays the Storm on Friday night. If the Silver Stars win that game at the Key, Lauren Jackson will be loaded for bear. She could well play one of the most memorable games of her career, if the Storm are backed into a wall like that. Not saying the Storm will win, if that scenario transpires, but Tina and Michelle better be ready to play the best defense of their careers.

And Canty has to score the ball. Swoopes is a given, and I can even see LJ being the one called to guard her. Seattle doesn't really have a good match up for SS22 on defense any more...well, what defense they are able to muster.

So...GO COMETS...get this train back on the track! nfire:


----------



## you6901 (Feb 19, 2006)

poor Comets. Yall were doing pretty good for a while, but it seems as if you guys are falling off.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

you6901 said:


> poor Comets. Yall were doing pretty good for a while, but it seems as if you guys are falling off.


Ok. Shut the hell up. Were not falling off at all..every team goes in a slump once in a while..

hmm..I wonder if it wouldnt be too bad of an idea to play with the line up a little.?.??


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> Ok. Shut the hell up. Were not falling off at all..every team goes in a slump once in a while..
> 
> hmm..I wonder if it wouldnt be too bad of an idea to play with the line up a little.?.??


Van Chancellor do something other than "get the ball to #22 or #7"??? Good luck. It's the same-old, same-old. And it won't always work.


----------



## you6901 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yall need Janeth Arcain to solve your problems.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

She would definitely help on the defensive end of things, and some nights be able to add more than a few points.

Biggest problem getting Janeth back is having the salary cap space. She would be making more than Tari Phillips, so just cutting Tari would not be the "quick fix".

Van blew it when he chose to keep Phillips over Christensen. That's my opinion...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Van blew it when he chose to keep Phillips over Christensen. That's my opinion...


I couldn't agree more. :clap:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i hope we dont go under .500
its not that hard with the record they have.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I think we will see the tie-break used in determining which teams get the third and fourth playoff spots in the West this year. So, it is important to win the majority of games against certain teams.

For example...SASS plays Seattle for the second time tonight. If they beat the Storm tonight, they will have the tie-break advantage, even if the Storm win the third game between the two teams.

Same with the Comets and the Storm...if the Comets win the game Sunday evening, they will have two of the three games against the Storm, no matter what happens in the August match up.

Now if the standings come down to half games between the eventual top four, that will settle itself. But, I have to think we might see a situation like there was in 2003 where the Lynx beat the Storm out for the final spot in the playoffs. And Phoenix is rising from the ashes, so don't take you eyes off them.

Go SASS...I love an underdog! Soften the Storm up for the Comets on Sunday!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> I think we will see the tie-break used in determining which teams get the third and fourth playoff spots in the West this year. So, it is important to win the majority of games against certain teams.
> 
> For example...SASS plays Seattle for the second time tonight. If they beat the Storm tonight, they will have the tie-break advantage, even if the Storm win the third game between the two teams.
> 
> ...


you sound like a "foreigner"..

With DT and Cappie and the rest of Phoenix, them "rising from the ashes" is not surprising at all!! Go Mercury! "Phoenix Rising"
--------------------
Nice formula ya got there. I wish there was a way that we could soften up the rest of the good teams. You should write a column in the Houston Chronicle.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey...both the Comets and SASS are playing in the Sovereign State of Texas, so I support them both.

How can you not like Sophia Young???


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I DO like them both..i never said I didnt, lol.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Then, why do I sound like a "foreigner"? I am Northside, born and bred, brother!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

:raised_ey


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"WNBA Watch" --*Darnellia Russell*, the girl who was in the the documentary "The Heart of the Game." I saw a recent interview of her on Cold Pizza..she said that she wants "finish the last 2 quarters of junior college" then later move on to a 4 year University which she hopes will give her the push to fulfilling her dreams..the WNBA.

--------back on topic------------



4ever_bball_fan said:


> Then, why do I sound like a "foreigner"? I am Northside, born and bred, brother!


Yea because you said:


> And Phoenix is rising from the ashes, so don't take *you* eyes off them.


 you forgot to add the "r" at the end of you, LoL!
Silly Rabbit, Trix are for kids!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> :raised_ey


You gonna bust me on ONE typo??? How many have you spotted before??

Thanks for catching my mistake.

Ya'll going to the game on Sunday? Lauren Jackson will be making an appearance, and you can't miss seeing one of the best in the world on the court.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I catch a lot (mistakes), I just dont say anything because I dont wanna make you feel stupid,*lol*.
-------
i dont live in Houston...DAMN YOU ALL!!!
The only reason I would go is if it was a championship game.

Yes I am a fan of the WNBA, and not afraid to admit (Duh)..but anybody who goes to almost all the games (Comets &/Or Silver Stars) is on an entirely different level...Whether you live in Houston or not.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks, cBob...you remind those of us who live in NBA/WNBA cities how fortunate we are to get to go to the games.

And correct my spelling and grammar as you will.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

oh boy its late.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yea I know..

(ignore this)


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

What are you doing?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Im trying to get this to 3 pages :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Whoa!! Just looked at the score and I see we won!! (which isnt surprising)

*85-70* over the Sting

BUT... All of the starting five had double figures!!!! Is this the best game we've played so far?????? If we do this every night, we wont have to rely on Tina and Swoopes!!!!!
Hmmm:
Snow needs to stop fouling so much..if she could limit her fouls, she would be soooooooooo much better..seems like she averages 4 fouls per game, lol. (she had 5 in this one)

With 35min of PT, Dawn had 12pts 7ast 6reb (this is what I expect of her despite her age) but she didnt go to the FT line..Why???
----------------------------------------
LA has me worried and scared right now. 7 straight wins. I dont think the Comets can hang with these girls as of now..i dont know...SAC just had a bad game. Their numbers across the board were ugly.

Sparks over Monarchs *77-63*
Lisa only had 8pts
Mique- 12pts
Mabika- 24pts (she's playing good)
Roneeka's sister had 10pts OFF THE BENCH (I wish Roneeka could do MORE of this for us.,Swoopes has been struggling a little..Maybe shes having some problems with Alisa?)
-------------------------------
SA loses to the Storm *87-57*
looks like they will be all lubed up and ready for us Sunday. Its gonna be a tough game.
The cute and cuddly Sophia Young had only 8pts.
but the whole team stunk it up basically. They play the Sparks on Sunday.(good luck)

On the other hand LJ had 27pts...

oh yeah..PHX lost also...to the Fever. *83-73*
T. Catch had 20pts and Whitmore had 26.

DT scored 21pts with 3ast and 6reb .
My cuddly bumpkins Cappie had 14pts 2ast 1reb.. but fouled out..such a cute girl she is..I say that every time, lol.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Lol! You're crazy CBobby!. :laugh: The best game we played so far, was the game against Minny when Sheryl went down. Last night might have been the best "overall" game because we shot 89.7% from the FT line. I started to go to the game too. Oh well..

L.A. is on fiyah!! They're hot. Chamique said if they win the title this year, she's retiring.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Why would she retire? She is still young and ripe!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"This is a celebration, *W*itches!"
*84-74* over the Storm
7 straight home win

DAyuum..
Dawn-16pts
Tina 21pts
Sheryl-19pts
Michelle-10pts, 10reb...but once again she stays consistent with 5 fouls.

Sancho stepped up big(for Dominique) off the bench with 10pts and 7reb...which I guess was the reason we won the game...along with "Swoopes' late surge."

LJ had only 14pts..haHA


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

We own the tie breaker!!! Yesssssss!! :banana: 


Too bad the game didn't come on tv. The Sox/Stros game is boring.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i never see these damn WNBA games on TV:curse:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> i never see these damn WNBA games on TV:curse:


It sucks to not live in the great city of Houston, huh?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Great win for the Comets!!! They really needed this one, and it keeps the home game win streak alive.

And, of equal importance, I finally got to meet Lauren Jackson...very sweet. I got to give her a hug around her waist, which was about at my shoulders, and a God bless you!!! 

And then we shut her behind down with double and triple teams!!! :rbanana:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> It sucks to not live in the great city of Houston, huh?


:kissmy:





4ever_bball_fan said:


> Great win for the Comets!!! They really needed this one, and it keeps the home game win streak alive.
> 
> And, of equal importance, I finally got to meet Lauren Jackson...very sweet. I got to give her a hug around her waist, which was about at my shoulders, and a God bless you!!!
> 
> And then we shut her behind down with double and triple teams!!! :rbanana:


Your a waist hugger!! How tall/short are you??


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> :kissmy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude...she is 6'5" tall, and I am below average height...so I couldn't even look up high enough to see her face while I was talking to her. All I remember seeing is: "Seattle Storm" on her warm up shirt...I couldn't even crane my neck enough to look at those blue eyes! Probably best.... :drool:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

^^Ok, lol..

I should be doing that, not you...:drool:


----------



## you6901 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey CbobbyB, do you have sisters? I've been reading a lot of your posts and you seem really in tune with females...as far as sports is concerned....


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LoL..

Yeah, I have 4.
2 older: 34, 30
2 younger: 18, 10
the 18 year old is in the process of recieving a Track scholarship to the University of Arkansas (SEC). Go Razorbacks! ....lol.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> ^^Ok, lol..
> 
> I should be doing that, not you...:drool:


OK...you busted me.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*. . .*LoL


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Monarchs @ Storm is on ESPN tonight. The Comets v Conn should've been on, imo.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Monarchs @ Storm is on ESPN tonight. The Comets v Conn should've been on, imo.


Hell yeah.NO RESPECT.."R-E-S-PECT "(Aretha Franklin) lol...No love for the 4time back2back2back2back champs?!?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*"Young & Skanky"*

Here we go....

Leading off, Comets vs. Sun
Sun win *73-57*
10-6 = we're only four losses away from being right at .500
lol..check this out
Comets= *20* turnovers, *5* fast break pts, biggest lead= *0*......AH HA!!! but we did have 28pts in the paint, which is the only good thing about this game with the addition of Dawn Staley's 17pts and Michelle's double/double..thats about it..

let me ask you this..
WTF IS UP WITH OUR 2 STAR PLAYERS????
Swoopes= *9*pts (4-15 from the field)
Thompson= *2*pts (1-12 from the field).....AND these are the two players named to the All Decade team???? a combined 11pts!!! "Coop" must be proud.

About the PG situation.I wonder if it wasnt such a bad idea of giving Lyttle some extra PT because Tamecka didnt do much.(remember the last game Lyttle had over 10pts off the bench)..just a thought.
Comets lose 
-Im pissed off right now so I dont wanna talk anymore about this team-

-2nd- Shock vs. Silver Stars
*63-59*Shock win
Detroit had a 10pt lead, so I really dont know if that reflected the game itself..by looking at the score, one would think that it was a close game.
DET--Cheryl Ford- 22pts and 19reb..."You go girl!"
SA--Kendra and Vickie both had 0pts..which helped a lot.
Sophia with 16pts along with 2 bench players steppin' up off the bench with 12pts(Zolman) and 15pts(Bibrzycka)
--
I dont wanna seem biased so im going to say very short things about the rest of the teams that played 2day
--
CHA vs NY
CHA picks up 1st road win of the season..good for them, they still suck.
*73-67* Charlotte win
--
Indy vs Wash.
*74-67* Indy win
Whitmore(22pts) seems to be playing better than T.Catch(15pts) so far during this fantastic season..can she keep it up??
On the other hand Washington's Nikki Teasley(this girl has mad handles!) had 13pts, 3steals and 7AST.
Alana Beard(the manchild...lol..no pun intended) had 24pts, 5AST 10reb.

Can somebody tell me who the third person is??? *"The big three"*= Alana Beard, Nikki Teasley and ????? I dont know much about this team due to the way the media and people in general treat the WNBA.
--
AND Last but not Least:
SEA vs SAC..THE GAME THAT WAS ON espn2!!!!
Seattle wins *68-53*

I dont know if it was me..but this game was boring as hell..I still watched it though.

I was/am surprised to find out that *Erin Buescher* of all people leads the league in FG%..and she comes off the bench!!! She lead the team with 12pts while the closest player to her was Yo Griff with 10.

On Seattle's end, Betty Lennox got off to a quick start with 12pts but remained quiet once Bird stepped up with 18pts.
J. Burse with 13pts and LJ with 16pts and 12reb..nothing new there.

SPEAKING of Lauren, her accent is soooo sexy. I would love to hear her whispering sweet nothings into my ear at night in bed..."You know when I'm scoring 55pts against the Comets, all I think about is you, baby" ..(dont know where that came from)
BUT my heart is with Cappie right now.(and yet another Cappie moment) When Ivory Latta and Kristi Tolliver come into the league, I'll share it with them also. :grinning:

Dont know if yall saw the halftime thingy..They showed some of the players Mic'ed up during the All Star game last year..that was pretty cool..At one point Mique called Swoopes to the side and said something like "I just wanted to tell you that...that, your my favorite player and, and, and. . ." (she was acting like a little kid, LoL!) that was funny...
Oh yeah and they had some chubby girl holding up a sign late during the 4th quarter that read "Lauren Jackson Rocks." The look she had on her face was priceless which is what made it funny :laugh:

Thats it for now. :cheers:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: "Young & Skanky"*



CbobbyB said:


> SPEAKING of Lauren, her accent is soooo sexy. I would love to hear her whispering sweet nothings into my ear at night in bed..."You know when I'm scoring 55pts against the Comets, all I think about is you, baby" ..(dont know where that came from)


Get that drool out of here.... :drool: :drool: :makeout:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: "Young & Skanky"*

^ :laugh:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: "Young & Skanky"*

This was in the June 26th issue of Sports Illustrated i have sitting on my lap




> *Sheryl Swoopes*
> _The 3 time WNBA MvP and Houston Comets forward
> was named this month to the league's All-Decade Team._
> 
> ...


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Go Sparks Go


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Go Sparks Go


How dare you! :curse:

moving on...

Big win for the Silver Stars today.
91-78 over the Liberty

"Old School" had 19pts in her return..(old school = Vickie Johnson)
way to go!!



> *NEW YORK, June 30 (Ticker)* -- Vickie Johnson made an impressive return to Madison Square Garden.
> 
> Johnson scored 19 points and Shannon Johnson and Agnieszka Bibrzycka added 14 apiece as the San Antonio Silver Stars snapped a four-game losing streak with a 91-78 victory over the New York Liberty.
> 
> ...


Mercury fall to the Sparks *83-85*
It seems like the Centers in the WNBA are far more productive than the Centers in the NBA..just a thought. 
*`~*Cappie*~` * had 21pts
DT put up 19pts
Kayte Christensen = 0pts with 2:48min of PT (oh great, now she can tell the Mercury all of our plays)



> LOS ANGELES, June 20 (Ticker) -- The Los Angeles Sparks got back on track - barely.
> 
> Despite nearly squandering a double-digit lead in the final two minutes, the Sparks held on for an 85-83 triumph over the Phoenix Mercury.
> 
> ...


If and when we end up playing the Sparks in the playoffs, we're gonna have a tough time with that bench that they've got...

*somebody please handle my lightweight(Sixerfanforlife) down there :biggrin:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Fact of the matter is, we wanna play yall in the first round, so we can complete the 3-0 sweep.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Fact of the matter is, we wanna play yall in the first round, so we can complete the 3-0 sweep.



How are we going to play yall in the first round if we 're going to finish number one or two.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*A womens worth. . .*

just a quick glance SOME of todays action
First, some of the games that I find less important..then the ones I find intruiging..intriging,..intriguing..Damn It!! I dont quite know how to spell that word but I think you can comprehend.
SA beats CHI *69-57*
Monarchs swat the "Bugs" *65-57* (Bugs= Charlotte Sting)



> SEATTLE (Ticker) -- The Minnesota Lynx apparently did not realize that WNBA games consist of four quarters.
> 
> Holding a lead entering the final period, the Lynx collapsed en route to absorbing their fifth straight loss, a *92-75 defeat to the Seattle Storm.*
> 
> ...


does anybody know what happened to my gurl Nykesha Sales?? she scored 0pts with 15min of PT..despite that, they still managed to beat Indiana *76-66*. Katie Douglas was the leading scorer with 22pts.

And last, but certainly not least..it's those darn "fire ladies!"
Fire Ladies defeat the Weirdos *80-75*

why the hell is Jessica Moore(Fire Ladies) in the starting lineup?? I've noticed this for the past few days and she hasnt done a single thing to really help out her team..OR maybe the roster is not updated..bcuz it still shows where Mique(23pts) is still coming off of the bench. 

Lisa is back to her low scoring again..10pts 8reb(this is considered 2 be a good game for some folks)
Somehow, Mabika put up 19pts with 7:07min of PT..

the Weirdos could've won this game if the "Manchild" had more than 0pts (4min of PT!! )
she may have gotten hurt..i dont know as of now. Oh yeah..the "Manchild" is Alana Beard. I call her that bcuz she looks like a man right now with her hair the way it is..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: A womens worth. . .*

I just had to report this (im not at home, lol)


> LOS ANGELES, July 3 (Ticker) -- The San Antonio Silver Stars snapped a losing streak that dated to 2003.
> 
> Agnieszka Bibrzycka scored a career-high 23 points as the Silver Stars snapped a 10-game losing streak to the Los Angeles Sparks with a convincing 85-63 victory.
> 
> ...


Great Job! :greatjob:


----------

